# Garden Loom



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Check out this garden loom. Lots of really neat ideas for it too!!!!

http://www.weavingalife.com/p_garden-loom.php


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

$700 for lawn art!?


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I love this! i had seen something similar somewhere else and was telling hubby about it yesterday. Asked him if he could build me one to put in my herb garden. After about 5 mins. of me trying to explain it to him - he finally just said " honey, you just come with me to the lumber yard and pick out what you need and it will build it for you!" He really is like that. I come up with these off the wall things for him to build and he is so patient to put them together for me. But now I have a picture to show him! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

You know, the Navajo women had big looms set in the ground outside their hogons or whatever they lived in. Made from peeled pine logs. I think that would be so cool to have outside, but they lived in New Mexico and I live in Oregon... somehow I don't think that would work... lol.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

kyweaver said:


> $700 for lawn art!?


If I had one, it would for sure be home made.


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, I am making one out of old copper pipes


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Me too. I can see the pieces of fleece that get chucked when we shear, along side of vines, etc.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

girlwithasword said:


> Yep, I am making one out of old copper pipes


Make sure you post a pic!

I've admired this before but can't imagine the toll a South Carolina jungle summer would take on it, even on a covered porch. Oh, for a cooler clime ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sara Lamb in her blog Woven Thoughts http://saralamb.blogspot.com/ Talks about making a loom out of copper pipes.

A girlfriend of mine made a huge Navajo Loom with logs in her garden a few years back. I used to have pictures of her weaving at it. I'm not sure where they are now.


----------

